# RC71 Remote vs. RC65R with HR22



## dboatscom (Sep 30, 2014)

I have (5) DVR's in my house connected with the Whole Home setup. I have RC65R remotes programmed for all of the my DVR's (3) HR24 and (2) HR22.

I received some RC71's that are brand new, is the RC65R a better remote than the RC71? 
Will the RC71 work with these DVR's?

Thanks for the help!


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

While the RC71 works on IR only with your DVRs, it is recommended to use the RC65R specially if you use RF. Programing the RC71 is a bit more “complicated” with your DVRs, specially if you have auxiliary sound equipment


----------



## dboatscom (Sep 30, 2014)

Ok. That's what I was wondering. Just wanted to make sure I wasn't passing up better remotes for the old ones. I DO use RF exclusively, and don't want to sacrifice that. Thanks for the help.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

You are welcome and welcome to the forums. :balloons:


----------

